# Question regarding donation of points for Charity auction



## HBN (May 27, 2011)

Good afternoon - 

I am a former DVC'er who worked in operations at Vero and Hilton head. Currently I am helping the  National Children's Charity Childhelp.Childhelp operates the national child abuse hotline and numerious programs assisting abused children throughout the country. 

One of our volunteers suggested I reach out to the Disney community to find out if anyone has donated unused points to be used for charity auctions? Not to sell membership - just points that could be used in a charity auction for a nonprofit? Thanks for your feedback


----------



## chalee94 (May 31, 2011)

HBN said:


> One of our volunteers suggested I reach out to the Disney community to find out if anyone has donated unused points to be used for charity auctions? Not to sell membership - just points that could be used in a charity auction for a nonprofit? Thanks for your feedback



IRS tax rules allow a deduction for donations of the entire membership, but do not allow a deduction for donations of "points" or reservations.  that probably limits the interest in donating reservations...


----------

